# FINAL Build Update!!! Now with Q-View!!!!! (updated 7/26/13)



## scdigger (Jun 19, 2013)

UPDATED 7/17/13 IN REPLY BELOW...

Hey guys! Been patiently waiting for my build to start, but I've been at the mercy of the school's welding department schedule. My project finally came up! (I teach at a local technical college, and the welding class takes on various projects. All I have to do is pay for actual materials.)

Platform: 120 gallon upright propane tank (tank was free)













propanetank.jpg



__ scdigger
__ May 27, 2013






Building an upright smoker for this project...heat source: propane.

First cuts...Day One:













IMAG0007.jpg



__ scdigger
__ Jun 19, 2013


















IMAG0008.jpg



__ scdigger
__ Jun 19, 2013






Here's the propane burner from Bayou Classics that will be the source of heat...dang, it's a big 'un...

*UPDATE: We replaced this burner...found out from research, it was rated for 210,000 BTU's. OK for a jet engine, but not a smoker. Replaced with one rated about 40,000 BTU's. Were able to get temps down in the 170s and up to the 350s during test burns.*













photo.JPG



__ scdigger
__ Jun 19, 2013






OK...this was the Day One post...I will continue to update as long as you guys are interested...I have no idea how long it will take...

Thanks for looking and sharing this with me!!!

Greg


----------



## daveomak (Jun 19, 2013)

Greg, morning.....   I think you will find that burner is too big for the size of  your smoker....    That thing must be 70,000 Btu's....  Something closer to 2-5,000 Btu's might be a better choice.....   That 's cool having the class have a smoker to build... Great learning experience...  

Dave


----------



## scdigger (Jun 19, 2013)

Hey Dave,

Thanks for the reply...if believe, from what I was told (so, who knows), that this burner CAN reach a high BTU, but based on the regulator they are going to use with it, we will be able to keep it low and controllable...they've built a lot of cookers, so, I'm going to go with what they say...for now!

Greg


----------



## daveomak (Jun 19, 2013)

scdigger said:


> Hey Dave,
> 
> Thanks for the reply...if believe, from what I was told (so, who knows), that this burner CAN reach a high BTU, but based on the regulator they are going to use with it, we will be able to keep it low and controllable...they've built a lot of cookers, so, I'm going to go with what they say...for now!
> 
> Greg


SC, before you install it, hook it up to a tank and run it on low....    check the temp with a therm.....  smoking temps should be from 140 ish to 250 - 275.....  if you place a 1/8" steel plate 6" above the flame and check with a non contact therm, you will get an idea of the heat output...  place some sort of baffle around the set up to simulate the smoker...    I'm just trying to save you some time in having to modify your build.....   

Dave








As an example, this burner has 3 separate burner rings that are operated independently..  It heats a smokehouse that is about 3' x 3' x 6'....  only using half of the burner....


----------



## scdigger (Jun 19, 2013)

Another pic...













photo2.JPG



__ scdigger
__ Jun 19, 2013


----------



## sqwib (Jun 19, 2013)

scdigger said:


> Another pic...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looking good so far.

Is that the cooking chamber, from your photo it looks more like a 30 gallon, did you mean 120 pound tank.

Anyhoot, looks good but heed Daves warning, especially for a vertical.

Can't wait to see this baby in action


----------



## dwsmith43 (Jun 19, 2013)

I'm in. Keep the pics coming.


----------



## black (Jun 19, 2013)

-


----------



## truckerbob (Jun 21, 2013)

I'm in, thanks for the heads up!


----------



## scdigger (Jun 26, 2013)

TIME FOR AN UPDATE!!!

Been a week and a half since I last checked in on the build and the class has made some good progress. Still doing a little ad-libbing as we go...but that's what they are learning to do...

Got door hinged and wheel base on...that's the door handle sitting on top...













photo3.JPG



__ scdigger
__ Jun 26, 2013






Closeup of the base...













photo4.JPG



__ scdigger
__ Jun 26, 2013






Working on the racks. An additional rack will go just above the burner for water pan, etc. Will also be putting in hooks in the top for ribs or sausages...the original ring from the top of the tank will hold the burner and chip pan.













photo5.JPG



__ scdigger
__ Jun 26, 2013






The door...













photo6.JPG



__ scdigger
__ Jun 26, 2013






Door hinge...













photo7.JPG



__ scdigger
__ Jun 26, 2013






The top where they have filled in a couple of pipe holes, but left the large one for the smokestack...and suggestions on smokestack height? Does it matter?













photo8.JPG



__ scdigger
__ Jun 26, 2013






That's all for now!

Greg


----------



## scdigger (Jul 10, 2013)

UPDATE TIME!!! 7/10/13

Been in New England for the last 10 days, so the welding class has had lots of time to work. May be ready by the end of next week.

Time for some new pics!







Latches and handle attached....







Smoke vent...







Close up of the air vent...







"Moving" handle on back...







Hard to really see, but the bars will be part of the rib/sausage rack system. They are going to make some hooks to go here. These bars are removable...







Working on the burner rack....If we are not to get a low enough temp with the inline needle valve, then we will replace with a smaller burner...







Steel pan I found at TJ Maxx to use for woods chips...this will be something that I work with over time to "refine"...







OK...that's all for now. They will be working on the gas connections, thermometer probe insert holes, and of course installing my chrome plated bottle opener this week. Ready to start test burning next week...


----------



## link (Jul 10, 2013)

This is pretty cool thanks for sharing. I hope you are planning on feeding the class a good smoked meal when this is done.


----------



## scdigger (Jul 17, 2013)

New Pic...(7/17/13)

They attached a critical part of the smoker today...













photo101.JPG



__ scdigger
__ Jul 17, 2013


----------



## hagisan (Jul 17, 2013)

> They attached a critical part of the smoker today...


Yes they did!!  Smoker looks great.  That burner is a beast.  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## fwismoker (Jul 17, 2013)

scdigger said:


> New Pic...(7/17/13)
> 
> They attached a critical part of the smoker today...
> 
> ...


Exactly, it's the most crucial part!   I was starting to wonder whether your project was going to succeed or not!  You can rest easy now at least..


----------



## themule69 (Jul 17, 2013)

Not sure how i missed this build. It does look great.

I see lots of great Q in your future

Happy smoken.

David


----------



## scdigger (Jul 25, 2013)

UPDATE!!! 7/25/2013

8 new pics with sneak peek Q-View!!!

One of the two vents they added...













photo181.JPG



__ scdigger
__ Jul 25, 2013






Bottle opener and cool little poker with accessory hooks...













photo201.jpeg



__ scdigger
__ Jul 25, 2013






Back where they cut two tiny holes for thermometer cables to run...I know, kind of an ugly view, but will be putting a coat of high-temp black paint on it...













photo171.jpeg



__ scdigger
__ Jul 25, 2013






The gas hookup...













photo24.jpeg



__ scdigger
__ Jul 25, 2013






Welding class preparing for cookout tonight!!!













photo21.jpeg



__ scdigger
__ Jul 25, 2013






Close-up of final build (minus painting)...this thing is blowing some smoke!













photo231.jpeg



__ scdigger
__ Jul 25, 2013






Holding nice constant temp...I like it to be a little more in the 230 range, but they're doing the cooking today...only about 9 hours to go!













photo191.jpeg



__ scdigger
__ Jul 25, 2013






Q-View Preview!!!













photo221.jpeg



__ scdigger
__ Jul 25, 2013






More pics after tonight, with "the money shot!" Thanks for following my build (their build, my smoker!)


----------



## themule69 (Jul 25, 2013)

Looks good.

David


----------



## scdigger (Jul 25, 2013)

You were VERY right about the burner...the lowest temp they could reach was 250 and that was stretching it...replaced burner and were able to temp range from about 170-350 with smaller burner.


----------



## themule69 (Jul 25, 2013)

scdigger said:


> You were VERY right about the burner...the lowest temp they could reach was 250 and that was stretching it...replaced burner and were able to temp range from about 170-350 with smaller burner.


Glad you got it going your way.

David


----------



## daveomak (Jul 25, 2013)

Good deal.... Now you can smoke something.....   take pics and post them here.......  

I hope Bayou Classics would allow you to return that monster burner....   Boy o boy were they off base...   

Dave


----------



## scdigger (Jul 26, 2013)

Update 7/26/13...now with Q-View!

Had the cookout for the welding class last night! Four butts on the smoker! This is their last class and they receive their certificates next Friday and then go get a job!

Q-View!













smoker11.JPG



__ scdigger
__ Jul 26, 2013






Enjoying the fruits of their labor!













smoker2.jpeg



__ scdigger
__ Jul 26, 2013






Thanks for following the build. I will be picking it up next week. It will be my job to put a coat of high temp black paint on it. And fill it will lots of smoke and meat!


----------



## scdigger (Jul 26, 2013)

DaveOmak said:


> Good deal.... Now you can smoke something.....   take pics and post them here.......
> 
> I hope Bayou Classics would allow you to return that monster burner....   Boy o boy were they off base...
> 
> Dave


The director of the Welding Department traded me the latches (was going to have to pay about $18 ea.) for the big burner...so it washed out for me in the end.


----------



## themule69 (Jul 26, 2013)

Nice looking chow. I wish my welding instructor did BBQ

Happy smoken.

David


----------



## smokinhusker (Jul 26, 2013)

What a great build! Bet they loved the pork butts after building it! Nice job for sure!


----------



## foamheart (Jul 26, 2013)

Nice looking smoker. What was the model number on the bottle opener?


----------



## link (Jul 26, 2013)

Thanks for letting us follow along on this build, it looks great.


----------



## daveomak (Jul 26, 2013)

scdigger said:


> DaveOmak said:
> 
> 
> > I hope Bayou Classics would allow you to return that monster burner....   Boy o boy were they off base...
> ...


Good trade...... everyone wins....... 

Dave


----------

